# Say something here that's never been said before...



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...in the entire history of the human race.

I'll begin:

*Help me glue my feet to the cat*


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

In the words of George Carlin (who included a similar skit in his routine once):

"As soon as I shove this hot poker up my a**, I am going to chop my di*k off"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

mcsiegs said:


> In the words of George Carlin (who included a similar skit in his routine once):


Actually that was my inspiration for this ("Please saw my legs off" was another of his).

*Would you like tar with that?*


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

As soon as the TV tars and feathers me, I am going outside with the radio to wash the dog.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Doorknobs are chewy*


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

This thread is giving me a hell of a laugh...I hope others join in. It's so fun to let your mind free-flow words.

"As I walked across my legs, the dog managed to throw a football to an angry neighbor"


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Depersonalization makes one hung like a horse.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*But it's magic diarrhea*


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

I have found that high anxiety typically comes from prose symmetric chess syndication. And so in order to keep the flies from eating my soup I try to coagulate the cheese surrounding the stratosphere of my own pocket lint; which, in the end, prevents me from seeing the reflection of my own olive.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

....I have a question for anyone on this board but Janine Baker.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*My breath is gelatinous*


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Now where did I put my cod piece?


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Rolled up salami in a dirty ashtray is a regular staple of the Smith family. You know, the family that eats irons and sh*ts pressed shirts.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*He sure belts out great tunes on that octopus!*


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

....I tell ya folks, it harder than it looks: It's a long way to the top if you wanna rock 'n' roll......


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

My ice cream is on the dirty frog.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

MrMole - I can always count on you to make me laugh. Between your avitar and the frog comment, I got in a real good laugh.

Ok - the next group of words with no meaning:

"Lying in a mixture of staples and beer will make even the tallest of men cry foul after a gutter ball"


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

Mmmmmm....Margaret Thatcher


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Spinal fluid daiquiris are definitely my beverage of choice!*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

" Here Honey, take my checkbook and Visa and spend it all. When you get thru with that, here's my 401K account numbers."

( I've certainly never heard that! )


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Are those gonads?*


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes Enigma, those are my gonads - and everyone said it couldn't be done....


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

Privateer=Souljahxl99=Prince Emo=CaptainOhio=HirsuteMan=Fetus-Man=Popeye Jones=Crazy James=James Griffin=Wish I hadn't squared off the stars. Now that my mitochondria and RNA have been laid prostrate before the neon and the nebulae.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*My toes are upside down again*


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

I just bit my bottom lip off. If only I would have waited instead of jumping into that puddle of beef jerky,


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Mollusks have lips?!*


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

"I wish my anus didn't have taste buds."

(We had a thread similar to this, quite a while back - Terri* and Shelly were major contributors. You had to write a coherent paragraph, made out of absolute gibberish. Some of it was extremely funny...we did stuff sortof like this: "My cockroach liquidised my silicon giraffe because the trees turned purple, but not after pisswank tittybollocks, yoghurt occasionally, but usually never tortoise musings, you know what I don't mean, oil slick airconditioning? *Carrots !!!!!")*

It's quite a chore to do, unless you are stark raving bonkers, and then I expect it would come quite naturally.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

Half a pint of last Tuesday please.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

i wish my anus had taste buds. hee hee


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Get your own hernia!*


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

My brain itches.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*That's one fine bladder!*


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

You know, I have since realized (after that fateful day), that it is rather difficult to hide a feline in your pants while parachuting naked from a submarine.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

You know...I think I'm going to buy an Apple product because they are so practical and well priced - not to mention there is so much software written for them and they never suffer Kernel panics for some odd reason.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*You don't deserve a rhino*


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Enigma - no, but a rhino DOES deserve me.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*I'll have a side order of cactus salad, please*


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Oracle is a fun product to use. Unix never crashes.

As soon as my nose picks up this dirty laundry, I am going to take this hot pizza out of the crack in the floor.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Some crustaceans require obedience training*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Exactly! That is how the tomato was riding the squash to the store.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

terri,

Yeah, but you seem to forget that the squash was only as short as the tallest building downtown.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

The tallest building downtown is still way more relaxed and open in conversation than the downtown train on a good Sunday.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Which is why I rarely do something about that on a nice warm summer freeze.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Garden Tongues add a delightful touch to any flower bed*


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

*Sebastian gazed passionately into her elbow whilst making love to her armpit.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*The evolutionary origins of vinyl remains a mystery*


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

*"Yes my darling husband, eternal soulmate, I don't mind at all if you sit on the couch on a sunday drinking a beer and watching a bit of football, after you've had a hard six day week earning money to keep a roof over our heads, while I, at the age of 29, swan around all day, every day, making pillow covers or reading 'Ideal Home' magazines and thinking about posbbily going back to university to do do another useless degree. Oh, and incidently, I completely understand the grief that your panic disorder causes you, and would never think of you as 'weak' because of it, or use it as an excuse to throw you out on the street, six months after our honeymoon in Italy that you paid for. Oh, and if we did ever get divorced, I of course would return all your property and not demand a single penny in return, since I've never paid for a f******g thing in my life."*

Source: http://www.martinhortonsguidetobitterness.co.uk.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Punish my accordion*


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

You know - I didn't really mind being visited by the Grim Reaper; after all, he was a rather clean chap. The part I couldn't get past was how I met him, actually - there he was, sitting on the toilet in my upstairs bathroom, flipping through the stash of Victoria's Secret mags I stole from my girlfriend the night before. How awkward! It was like - "Hello, Mr. Grim". He just stared back and me and pointed at the door with his long, boney fingers; signaling to me that I had, apparently, caused a moment for both of us that neither wouldn't soon forget.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

*shampoo that artichoke*


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

A very small gentleman came and spilled some hot potato chowder on me when I refused his request to cremate him at a game of bowling. Seems his hair was on fire, and his nose was just shy of becoming a mouth. Strange how he looked at me when I told him I had no spare change. Strange how I looked at him when he said he did.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I am made of glass and like to eat yellow spoons in france during the springtime, also I am an elephant during the third phase of angular space time concepts in the mind of einstein, have fun with his brain cells.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

prior to the invention of sticky glue there was first the botox on the face of janet jacksons face, folded inwards forming the shape of an anus to create sticky glue, then grabbed by god to create a new sticky force thing called gravity, then god went to delta space dimesion 5 , farted and created a space time vortex in janet jacksons face and a weird staircase.

he then went back to denver and retired to be a shoemaker with two children who were in fact chimps from sweden and a hairy donkey as a wife.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Aunt Combustion and Uncle Vagina are here!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

Bash tash no rean garzubin lash t'go ran! Nooma chooma sangra lai? Noremasu Jeejee fozni. Guri guri foowinkle snap!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry, myself hate I, simply will not do. You should have a plate of gure sear de mare. It is guaranteed to clean you tweldy and shine your gurleywhirley. Really, you must try it.

P.S. to Cannot be displayed. I should have known, but then I didn't. She should have stayed and yet she wouldn't. May she kiss toads for eternity.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

I tried that once, it gave me a rash...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Hold my esophagus.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

I beg your pardon, but could you please explain your postscript to me, Terri? Thank you. I am very stupid.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Enigma has failed.



> Aunt Combustion and Uncle Vagina are here!


I've heard that one before !!!!!! :lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

( My p.s. was meant for one whose head it flew over. )


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Enigma has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite utterly impossible. :?

And terri*, what's all this cryptic-speak?

*I now pronounce you: dog and leg.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

The spatula must repent its fwhoot in order to procure the embrazure of the pearl of Sanctifying Grace, hurled at us from space (in an Irish accent) by the great Lord Pooglewiz the Anally Challenged, who is great in all his proportions and protects all the little warts and turds that plague civilized demon society! Amen.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*It's rust flavored!*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

eeee-eee, it's cryptic. :roll:

Sallywonkers! having upset the solid food waste and found them to be very perculiar anyway, she stomped out and sat in the fudge. hmpph!


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Are my tentacles too hairy?*


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

If I swung that way, I would definitely find enigma one good looking insect.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Everyone is invited--to the third annual Pubic Hair Days Trail Roundup!*


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

This thread rules!

*
My shelving unit tastes like ham*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*My scrotum is melting*


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

tails on heads of bums.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Are my tentacles too hairy?


Heard it.



> My scrotum is melting


Definately heard it, lots of times. :wink: Anyway, back to the insanity.

*Gingerly, telephone stamping went into fashion, forwardly, beef stew with her walking backwards towards whoever isn't forensic last Saturday. You apologise, harmless, picking up rabbit droppings with his teeth. *


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

You are not normal Martin.

Anyhoooooooooooo

*Crikey! There's a watermelon up my nostril!*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Artificial zombies add a festive touch to any environment.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

So, box up a tasty cheese with a Turtle in your slot. Lick the gristle, call me susan - Finally! Punched your mum for a handsome Badger, smooth faced window bus rides like a meatloaf.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

This thread really does highlight the more disturbed members of the forum. Including myself.

Have you noticed how often cheese is mentioned in this thread too?

The Prime Minister is made of cheese. He eats himself at night.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Nah that was rubbish. Try again..

*My ferret was all warm and dry until somebody dropped their juice on it.*

I didn't mean that to sound so dirty :lol:


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Even when my teeth are at their most provocative, they still will not let me go out in the rain without a bucketful of scalloped potatoes. Funny, though, even in the most stressful situations, Christmas elves still tastes like salmon to me.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I am so glad I work from home, otherwise I would be getting some dodgy looks now. I am in hysterics :lol:


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Are you aware of my throat?*


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

Slap the banshee with a mile long boomstick, gargle my noodles in the key of C


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

g-funk said:


> I didn't mean that to sound so dirty :lol:


And my name is Princess Arthur Von Schnappeldedoink.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

(Raises bottle)

*This is my mother's left teat and I'm suckling milk from it--oh hell, what a giveaway!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Would you like your yak with cheese?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Noojoo sentai. Garoni la? Guri guri foowhinkle snap! Nooma chooma dhoop. Ekka ya fooschka lani. Moori mooru geejee JaaaannnnHN! Seeki nobe juulu ma. Seieshta lobo. Keecheekeecheekeecheekeecheekeecheekeechee woko gor-no'BUNGLE.
Saerno'eh logunj neebi showsta. George Bush wa no beejee. Jigen chojo zubendas la? Shoori nori wa. Boo hoo laba shokao jeeni ra. ZEEE'char fo eh ganj. Leebowitz. Nrengen soba. Nehowzen va. Regenjo leetz shao robuhn jeedo. Shekholen veeree vanem Jo'o'o'oh. Ereh honi honyo. Zee faoren esh. Jeh lousen yo. Beenen gao. Roren boosh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Suicide is tasty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

I HATE MISHKA SHREYA MUKHERJI!!!

P.S. See "The Agony of Loving" for details.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Absolutely! In the back of the cupboard you will find froggindashing which by the way when served toasted upset the poor fellow in the drain.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Yes, but that fellow had it coming. He ate my kneecap.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Kneecaps ? Tulips she said, unfortunately by limited expression of purple. Of course not, sat upside down beneath a wheelchair of lard between 6am and 9pm, theatrically poised for not soaking in pigs blood on a good day, between those fingertips drawn with a penguin.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

In other words, you want me to bend over, swab my taint with this q-tip, drink a beer backwards, and then love the groundhog that is so selfishly eating my dinner? If only there were time - you know we have to go grocery shopping before the Jones' get here to talk about why they took a dump on the lazy susan and emptied there bladders on these old copies of National Geographic. Damn those yuppies.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Well thrump my scrugnits


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*The piano wants to go walkies.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

3.123233SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEp

That's Quanchunk with a capital F.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Social Diseases 75% off*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*You only love me for my nosehairs!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Next Wednesday. Selling due to lack of interest. ?34.83 ONO. Buyer collects. BRING SQUID.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*PUT THE CAT DOWN AND BACK SLOWLY AWAY.*


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Sometimes a doorknob is just a doorknob.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

George Bush, thanks for agreeing to appear on MasterMind. First question...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Liquid furniture is luxurious.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*With our program you'll be singing like a munchkin in no time!*


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

If I were a dog - first thing I would do is speak on behalf of dog-kind and preserve relations between the bi-and quadped creatures of this earth. Second thing I would do is lick my balls...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Cue the gastropod.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*What has jello got to do with me?!*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*In my land, testicles are used for money.*


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Things are what they do not seem.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

> Things are what they do not seem.


Yeah, everything is really charged particles that either attract one another (if oppositely charged) or repel each other (if identically charged), the latter giving rise to the illusion of solidity.

Things sure are not what they seem, you're right.

*We've been varnishing marsupials for over forty years now.*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Having Depersonalization is great!*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*I thought this apple was an orange so I used it to make lemonade.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*You're too young to have your labellum pierced.*


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

*It's not f*****g raining in England!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

Man mistakes accordian for wife - hilarity ensues.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*The sheriff takes a dim viewof Irish step-dancers miming to prerecorded taps.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

(Raises glass)

*To the sticky crap!*


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Help! My crows nest has boils, yesterday, lumpy water stewed without a lock of my beautiful wife's hair, of course forgetting the county council.
Radish.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*I can fully identify with your sturgeon.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

Chewy bumfodder and half a greeb of shnaaaaark please, Doris.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Steel belted radial tires make excellent throw pillows.*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

When one is addressing marsupials, especially vanishing ones, always be sure and look them in the eye as they tend to get wallywankered if ignored. :shock:

SPINACH :!:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

*Click here to be RE-personalised. Only $19.95!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

depersonalization: $12.99 + tax.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Milan said:


> *Click here to be RE-personalised. Only $19.95!*


Sounds almost like one of the ads at the top of the page, lol!

*Guitar meat has a zesty flavor.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*You're just faking being a bulging growth of mucous membrane.* :x


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*If I was a pterodactyl you'd go out with me!* :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

The lava lamp needs a friend.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Those eyeballs look like they could use a shave.*


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

They never said salami made your eyes peel


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*My brain is inflatable*


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Ahhh hahaha, those previous ones are good. (Enigma and g-funk)

Hmmm...

I said PING PONG BALLS, not KING KONG-

Oh yeah, right.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Sugar frosted intestines--the breakfast of champions!*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*That's over 30 in Eustachian tube years.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

No, of course I don't want to sing - I'm far too drunk.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*The military spent over $40 million developing this armored pudding.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Thanks, balls!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

New Crazy McCavities fizzy drinks!

Choose from delightful flavours like:

Tarmac
Purple
Carol Vorderman

Buy 1, get another for the same price! Spend 'n' Save


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Y'know, there's a lot of good money to be made--in religious blasphemy.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Once you've been with a man with no skull you won't want to go back.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Urinate in my wallet.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Better refrigerate those polyploids.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*My face has rabies.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Exploding dental floss-- for a whiter smile!*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Those nostrils look heavy.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Friends don't let friends go to the bathroom alone.**

*Parody of the American public service slogan "Friends don't let friends drive drunk."


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

When life hands you lemons, make a face and tell it to piss up a rope!


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

Here, you may borrow my cream cheese to fix that nasty crack in your Liberty Bell.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Jelly on a giraffs tonsils are an indication that the mokeys have escaped to jervis bay.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Cabbage Alert!*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*It's okay, ma'am--I am a pervert.*


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

Feeling what? Unreal? I've never heard of such of a thing you freakazoid!! heeeee


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Care for another larynx?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Let us all now join ulnas.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

Have you seen my dancing hatstand?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Those nosehairs look synthetic from a block away.*


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

dag nabbit Bob, now we have to scrape her off the ceiling!


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

oxygen is just for weaklings, now come on!!!


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

balled up sox are a riot thrown into a moving ceiling fan, see? Doh!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

My vagina is backed into the corner, spitting and hissing at my pet rats :shock:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Starbucks coffee is really cheap.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

UK diesel prices are quite reasonable, actually. :evil:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*I just love that the goverment tax my wages.*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*My Nose Just Farted*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i dont think this blouse goes well with my eyeballs.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*I drink bleach to help keep my bones strong! Got Bleach?*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*I just shat out a live beaver!*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ill take my eggs bloody and my steak over hard.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*I Lost 14lbs on the MacDonalds diet.*


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

Lifes a Pizza...Grab a Slice!!!

wokka wokka


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*I enjoyed that pubic hair pizza very much so, scary alien person.*

Wait - thats probably been said before by some kid at the Neverland Ranch. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

:arrow: :idea: :!: :!: :!: :!:

:?:

:wink:


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Ning. I am the tool of ning. Readily vegetabalised, metamorphosed like the potato eyes. Watching. Yes. Butt-butt-ding-ding-Jungle-is-massive- BRrrrrrrrrrrrrr Wicked!


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

"George W Bush is the most brilliant man I have ever met."

Oh, wait. One person in the world actually _did_ say that, Harriet Meirs, which in itself made her nomination to the Supreme Court hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

"that's right up my allergy"..................hmm I actually did say this little Freudian slip once


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Tony Blair? Definately not a cunt.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Oh I don't actually kill animals when I go huntin,' I jus' wound 'em.*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*The "That's Life!" forum is just as fun and lively as it's always been; it hasn't turned into a ghost town at all. It's become a waste of perfectly good bandwidth? Now who said that?*


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

While the wilting willops wode,
the trillops trolled and toiled,
and burbling bumbles bound the bode,
whilst crinkling chirrups coiled
around the tree trunks wrapped and roped
tighter with each turn,
and all the while the flouncing flames
tranced closer for the burn.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Bollocks to you Mr Winkle, for hampering my heavenly hopes!!!
May your honkeynuts shrivel and your weeny waste away.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

My armpits hurt.


----------



## Inga (Jun 5, 2006)

That wedding cake looks like Owen's pancreas.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I insist you enjoy the strawberry jam on top of your collards, Madame!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

skeletons f*cking whales


----------



## Jugbandblues (Aug 9, 2006)

I blame a zombie turtle incident for my problems.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

i wish i could help you, it's just that i'm right in the middle of pouring tabasco sauce in the paper cuts i sliced between each of my toes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

Amphibious grand pianos dispense magnetized gumballs.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

were you going to eat that last helping of goose crap? cause if you aren't, i'm still hungry.


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Chinchillas are making a revolution worldwide...Their menacing leader demands new territory or else the popcorn business is seriously compromised...Cinemas are complaining the support Blockbuster is giving Chinchillas army...Bush refuses to talk about this political incident...Despite that, seagulls add that they won't stop going to cinema because the lack of popcorns...They can always bring sardines in a can...


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I actually said this in context today: "Hold my hand not my armpit, freak!"
lol


----------

